# New Bow Being Shipped From U.S.; Customs



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You always hear horror stories about shippers of any kind, but you ONLY hear the horror stories, but never about the millions of items delivered without incident. Personally, I've never had an issue with any archery equipment from the US being damaged by Customs. It's hit-or-miss as to if you get hit with the GST (there's also a small $5 service charge). I have, however, on rare occasions have a Customs delay.

Of course, you know to specify USPS, and not UPS or some other company, right? Their "brokerage fees" are ridiculous.



Canada Customs rarely opens packages if they come from a business address in the US and are properly documented. If your bow is properly labeled, packed and insured, you are very, very unlikely to have an issue.

You have to decide for yourself if the time and expense is worth it to pick up the item yourself across the border.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.



Stash said:


> Of course, you know to specify USPS, and not UPS or some other company, right? Their "brokerage fees" are ridiculous.


Yes, I do, I know a few people that have had that unfortunate experience, good to have a reminder, though.




Stash said:


> You have to decide for yourself if the time and expense is worth it to pick up the item yourself across the border.


In my case, on the way over to the U.S., it is barely 10 minutes from leaving my driveway, to pulling into the NEXAS line, if you pick a good time/day; from there, it is about 15 minutes to the pick up point. Gotta give this some more thought, though.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

What’s the bridge fee?

Plus, if you’re coming back at Queenston, there’s that a-hole customs agent Maurice who always seems angry.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Peace Bridge, where I cross, is $3.75

Oddly, though I live no more than 10 minutes from the Peace bridge, I only cross a couple times/year; not enough to get to know any customs agents :wink:

It does point out that sometimes we are impacted by the moods, interpretations and judgement of people in this field and other gov't positions of authority; one is OK with something, others have their own take on things and you're going to jump through hoops for them. In my 42 career, I sometimes dealt with various regulatory agencies, I found this is the way it is, its the luck of the draw who you get to deal with.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That Maurice guy was actually over 15 years ago - I used to drive a transport truck and it seems like almost every time I came home via Queenston I used to get this same guy. Never really had an issue, but he was always pretty irritable. No sense of humour at all.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Stash said:


> he was always pretty irritable. No sense of humour at all.


As I mentioned, I am not a frequent crosser but I have developed my technique for discussions at the border.

being from Fort Erie, this is based on some personal experience and a lot of discussions with other frequent crossers;

- Answer the questions clearly and concisely
- Don't add chit chat, if a simple Yes or No will suffice, go with that
- Don't be rude but don't try to be over friendly
- Do not interject humour into the discussion


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

I cross all the time for Archery supplies.
Never any issues 

Way simpler, cheaper and faster

I also live on the border and have family on the other side or the ups store.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

muskykris said:


> I cross all the time for Archery supplies.
> Never any issues
> 
> Way simpler, cheaper and faster
> ...


Thanks


----------



## bowleg (Feb 28, 2015)

I ordered a Striker custom stinger in January with no issues and I buy, sell, and trade cross-boarder quit a bit and the risk of damage, theft, or loss in shipping is always there even if you do not leave Canada so that's why its recommended to pay extra for insurance. I will pass on a tip regarding the customs charge on your purchase when it crosses into Canada, when ever possible ask the person shipping the package to you to chose the option that the item is a GIFT then the duty should not be charged on the item entering Canada.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

I've bought bows on here from the states,and I've sold bows that went to the states,always insured and so far never a problem.If you fill out Tyd customs slip and check gift ,there is no duty,learned that from an American that ships tons of nows to Canada lol.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

There's no duty on sporting equipment; only HST. 

And you will pay, especially if you cross at Whirlpool NEXUS. Selfie Sock Boy Turdo needs the money, because as he said, "budgets balance themselves." 

I'm told the Peace Bridge NEXUS folks are more lenient with day trippers than those at NFO bridges. The one time I crossed there I still got nailed for HST on $200 worth of stuff on a day trip.

If you can and desire, stay overnite or longer and use your personal exemption to avoid taxes. https://travel.gc.ca/returning/customs/bringing-to-canada/personal-exemptions-mini-guide

There are many threads on this topic; here's another: https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2341018Man I read/sound angry on some of these older threads. Being a DB myself. Apologies.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Its a done deal, it is going to our U.S. mailing address.

It is only 16km from my driveway, across the Peace Bridge to the mail address.

Its a 20 minute run over there through the NEXUS line if you pick the right time.

Declare it on the way back, if I have to pay GST, that's the way it is, I factored that into my bow budget.

I don't particularly like the GST but I am not going to try to smuggle one of Kegan's 6ft long PVC tubes into Canada, in a small SUV, to save the GST; they can make things go ugly quick if you try and are not successful.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Conclusion; bow came into Buffalo NY on Nov. 12th, picked it up, declared, payed the tax, they did want not to see the bow.

No damage due to Kegans amazing packing job


----------



## chillarcher (Jan 11, 2020)

I recently ordered a bow to a warehouse that stores your items in niagara New York called CBIusa. What I didn't know is that they charged you for the size of the item. Bow was an extra extra large box. cost me 25$. wish I knew I would have sent it directly through usps.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

I am reviving this thread because I wanted to check to see if there were any recent experiences with having a bow shipped from the U.S., since the border has been closed due to Covid.

Normally, I would have it shipped to a UPS store in Buffalo, its a 20 minute drive across the bridge; but that is not an option these days.

I don't like it, but I am prepared to pay the HST etc. to get what I want, my main worry is that Canada Customs may decide to open it and I am concerned about damage;



YamahaYG68 said:


> My concern is, quite a while back, before this became more difficult to do with "red tape", I know of a guy that had a pretty expensive Perazzi shotgun shipped, Customs opened it and managed to drop it on a concrete floor :mg:


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I have bought over 120 of them the last decade.I have yet to have one of them damaged and maybe 10 of them "opened".There is definitly a wait sending to the us right now so I would expect them to be slow at our borders as well.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

FWIW I've been waiting five weeks for a tiny shipment of supplements. Had the border been open I'd have had it in three days.


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

I ordered one of those reusable masks, not because I need one, but because it looked cool and the money was going to a good cause. It shipped from NYC via USPS on June 16, and hasn't moved from Astoria, NY since. The seller refunded me and said to enjoy the freebie if it does actually show up. 

My Ebay arrows came in a week from Illinois, and they were ordered at the beginning of July.


----------

